# Sticky  The Definitive Pet Picture Thread



## js

Hey, all the other forum areas has one of these... 

I'll start it out. My Golden Retriever...


----------



## Baldy

*Sweet Thang II*

:mrgreen: I'll play for sure. Sweet Thang getting ready to take a nap.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 








Nothing like a good nooze..:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## jwkimber45

Good lookin' dawgs fellas!!!! 

Whats your goldens name js. Looks just like my mom's Remington Water Dog. 'Remmie' for short.


----------



## Baldy

Hey JW wears some pictures of that new pup you got? I have always had real dogs and this little gal is a piece of a dog. I tell that to my 5yr old grand daughter and she goes wild on me. Labs and Golden Retrivers are my favorites.
Beautiful Golden you got there JS. I can see it's spoiled rotten and that's good.


----------



## jwkimber45

Baldy said:


> Hey JW wears some pictures of that new pup you got? .


I've got a bunch of new ones from the last day or two. I just replaced my messed up camera with a new one. I'm still trying to get the software loaded onto the 'puter............


----------



## john doe.

Baldy said:


> :mrgreen: I'll play for sure. Sweet Thang getting ready to take a nap.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a good nooze..:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I am talking about.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


Hey now! That looks like doggie porn.


----------



## js

jwkimber45 said:


> Good lookin' dawgs fellas!!!!
> 
> Whats your goldens name js. Looks just like my mom's Remington Water Dog. 'Remmie' for short.


His name is Duncan. 

He's an awesome dog. He's like velco...he's constantly at my side. The loyalty that he displays is a little overwhelming sometimes. He's truely my best friend.

The pictures below are from a Pet Store photo shoot... They used Duncan for some advertising last year. His first paying gig! I'm just the stand in...


----------



## Baldy

Hey that Duncan looks like a big mooch to me is he? I mean he's got a modeling career and all. Good luck to you and Duncan.
If we could only be the kind of people our dogs think we are. It would be a lot different world. 
Hey Toni lay down the left handed cigaret, step back from the computer, and find a place to lay down awhile. You been at it to long boy.


----------



## jeepgirl

so amused there is a pet picture thread here!
this is my best friend, Majik aka Moo-cow, a 2 yr old border collie mix.


----------



## Shipwreck

Cute dog


----------



## js

Shipwreck said:


> Cute dog


+1

nice G4 as well... :smt023


----------



## Baldy

Moo-Cow is one cute pooch. Nothing like having a good dog.


----------



## nrd515525

Here's one of my dogs, King. I have two littermates, Lab, Doberman and probably Husky. They just turned eight










He's a real piece of work, the most stubborn, obnoxious, and sometimes annoying dog I have ever had. He's also the smartest by far. He's "my dog of a lifetime". Always amusing, he is a happy guy who basically loves everyone. He's been tossed out of three doggie day care places for being too "intense". He's always the boss, and was known as "The Evil Genius" at the dog training places. King did most of the training, not the trainers.


----------



## Baldy

There is something in that look that tells you he is going to take control. Good looking old boy for sure.


----------



## nrd515525

Baldy said:


> There is something in that look that tells you he is going to take control. Good looking old boy for sure.


Ususally he does run the show. He's like a cat, he doesn't care if you like what he does or not, he just does what he wants. But if he thinks you're really angry at him, he falls apart, and is miserable. Like this, but not so bad...








This was taken after minor surgery and the cone made him miserable.

A couple weeks later, he was back to normal, not wanting to come in:










He may be getting white in the face, but he's shown no signs of slowing down and seems to have nearly unlimited stamina when he needs or wants it. The only dog I've ever seen that ran him out of gas is my friend's 3 year old Smoothcoat Fox Terrier. It took an hour, but King had finally met a dog that could outdo him in the "crazed" department.

Here's a pic of sister Molly from about 7 years ago..She has "Faded Black" syndrome. She's supposed to be black and white, but the black is faded to grey and her eyes are green instead of brown. She has a lot of allergies, they go along with it. She's as nervous as king isn't, and anything on four legs that comes into her yard will at least get the stare, if not outright attacked. She knows what she's doing and has killed a lot of Skunks, Possums, a groundhog, a rat, and nearly killed a Raccoon who made the mistake of coming down from the tree. The neighbor's kid grabbed her tail and stopped her just as she was about to finish him off. King is backup only most of the time out back, he doesn't do any more work than he has to. Animal control took the nearly dead **** away the next morning for rabies testing, He was clear. And of course, dead.


----------



## SuckLead

Here's our current dog, "Queen" Lily:



















As you can see, someone's tongue is a little too long for her mouth. It is usually sticking out like this.










The dog I grew up with, Poochanne. She passed on a few years ago at the age of 15. This photo is her as a puppy.










And there is Alice, the attack bunny. Her side job was the Killer Rabbit from Monty Python and the Holy Grail:


----------



## nrd515525

I had a Beagle from age 8 to 20, he was a really big one (For a Beagle) and came from field champs on both sides. He was "fiesty" and really seemed to enjoy scrapping with other dogs. He had a real hatred for Boxers, or any dog that looked like one. I have no idea why. I don't have a pic scanned, but your dog had the same stare he had in most of the pictures. He keeled over dead a month shy of 12, and had just finished a tussle with my other, 2 year old Beagle. He won. They never really did get along.


----------



## SuckLead

nrd515525 said:


> I had a Beagle from age 8 to 20, he was a really big one (For a Beagle) and came from field champs on both sides. He was "fiesty" and really seemed to enjoy scrapping with other dogs. He had a real hatred for Boxers, or any dog that looked like one. I have no idea why. I don't have a pic scanned, but your dog had the same stare he had in most of the pictures. He keeled over dead a month shy of 12, and had just finished a tussle with my other, 2 year old Beagle. He won. They never really did get along.


Lily isn't all Beagle. We're not sure what she's mixed with, though, but we've taken some guesses. Mom's been watching the dog show for the past two days and now seems to think she may have Fox Hound in her instead of Beagle. If I had to guess I would say Fox Hound or Beagle and Springer Spaniel or Australian Shepard.


----------



## OJ

Charley opines that's the best looking group since Westminster!!!










Lap dog -










Little sister Katie -










"Can this please wait until half time?"










And - the welcoming committee -










They seem to have grown since we got them at 11 weeks of age.










There are more but we don't want to wear out our welcome!


----------



## Baldy

Sucklead you are killing Lilly with love. She's a chunck.
Hey OJ what are them big babies you got there. Man they are pretty but I am glad I don't have to feed them.


----------



## js

OJ, those are some good looking Mastiffs you got there... My aunt down in FL. has 2 and breeds them on occassion, she also shows one in Dog Shows around the southeast. There are great dogs! One of her Mastiff's, "BD" (big dog) has a 10lb bowling ball that he plays with, it's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Baldy

Dang I never saw a dog that big. Mastiffs I had heard of them but I never saw one full grown.


----------



## mw1311

*A few of mine...*

My German Shepherd Wotan:









playing with his buddy Thunder:


















Wotan's Dad:









Wotan's Mom:









More pics of Wotan:






















































Wotan on the way to Schutzhund training:









Wotan after training:









I hope these pics don't take too much bandwith...


----------



## mw1311

My Doberman Apollo:



















A stray we picked up running the streets with steelwire wrapped around his neck. We took him to the vet & named him Montana:








he died on Heartworms a few weeks after we got him...

My lazy cat:


----------



## Baldy

Man that is some beautiful animals you have there. Wish I lived out I would have several dogs myself. Good luck with them.


----------



## mw1311

Baldy said:


> Man that is some beautiful animals you have there. Wish I lived out I would have several dogs myself. Good luck with them.


Thanks, they are a joy!


----------



## yankeedoodle

*Scooter*

My one year old Mini-Australian Shepard. He was about to be put down the day after he was rescued from Jail. (See jail Pic). He is deaf and has the Merle defective gene from overbreeding in the puppy factories. You can tell from the Pink color around his eyes. He has learned hand signals very well and is a wonderfull addition to the family.
































:smt023 :smt033


----------



## mw1311

cute looking dog you got there.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Thanks, and he sure knows it.


----------



## SuckLead

Baldy said:


> Sucklead you are killing Lilly with love. She's a chunck.


Oh, hun, she came from the pound like that. She's much thinner now. I haven't taken any recent photos of her, those were taken not long after we got her.


----------



## OJ

Baldy said:


> Dang I never saw a dog that big. Mastiffs I had heard of them but I never saw  one full grown.


Thaks for the kind words - in years past we were involved in dog shows and had a couple of champions as well as obedience titles (our favorites) but, I've retired from surgery and my wife from nursing and our dogs from showing - we just keep'em and love those "gentle giants". Our entire neighborhood knows them by name as they get daily obedience training sessions - they think those are just fun walks - which they are also.




























They eat about 1/2 as much as you might expect but are truly a joy to be "owned by". Sorry to be slow in getting back but, I've been involved in more motorcycle maintenance than any 80 year old man should be (bike is 50 years younger than I - probably functions relative to its age as well as I do but it has the advantage of fairly easily replaceable parts). With all the snow, my bike's been stuck in the garage for some 2+ months but, last week - got in three rides of a little over 100 miles each - LIFE IS GOOD.










NEXT WEEK I'M CATCHING UP ON MY SHOOTING!!!

:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## Bastet

Here are my heathens: Ash & Calisto









They are imagining victimizing the neighborhood birds.


----------



## wardog99s

first a not so wel off mutt that got dumped on us from my mom's cousins crack headed ex wife
lucky








(he looks alot better then when wegot him)
I have more pix of other pets i just gots to get them on the comp


----------



## Guest

The Boys; Sam on the bench and Tyler in front.



Tyler when he was just a pup.


----------



## bps3040

My Golden before I had to put hre down and my baby..Bella


----------



## bps3040

My Bella a year later and my Chocolate lab Snickers

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w253/bps3040/SniksandBella003.jpg


----------



## Root

Bunch of good looking dogs. OJ, your dogs are the coolest looking Mastiffs I've ever seen.
Here's my Mexican Dumpster Dog, Zeus:


----------



## JeffWard

The two viscious beasts roaming our place...

"Puki"









"Mac"









The "ass-warmer, and the foot-warmer"...

JW


----------



## OJ

Root said:


> Bunch of good looking dogs. OJ, your dogs are the coolest looking Mastiffs I've ever seen.
> Here's my Mexican Dumpster Dog, Zeus:


THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS. THAT BRINDLE OF YOURS IS A REAL BEAUTY.

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Dundee is the yellow lab, Rocky is the black lab, and Bella is the pit bull. Bella is mine and keeps me warm at night...the other two belong to my parents.


----------



## bruce333

Tigger with some other Tiggers. He got very sick and we had to put him down. 









Smokey, my cat.









Sarena, my ex's daughter's.









Lucky, my Daughter's dog.


----------



## taggart

*Heeeeeere's Jasmine!*

This is my full collie Jasmine.

This is how she sleeps. The couch is hers.









Here she is with reindeer antlers. She hates this. Can you tell?









Here she is looking at me while I record music. She's my biggest fan!


----------



## Priam

My Greater Swiss Mountain Dog - "Buster" at 8 weeks. He is going to be a big boy. His daddy weighs 145lbs.


----------



## Growler67

My Abby at 10 days old










Again at 10 weeks










Last winter, Colorado Springs............in her element










Last week, napping


----------



## dblcorona

Well, this is Guinness. He is a 6yr old English Setter.


----------



## ashman

Here is Remy and me


----------



## nky1129

Otto the Weimaraner the day I got him:










Eating Tigger's ear:










Cartoons with my son:










Bird dog training:










He refused to leave me alone for three days when I was home from work with the flu.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I thought I had posted in this thread before, but I guess not. Here's my vicious attack kitty Dixie. :smt033


----------



## TcRoc

My German Sheppherd,,loves my kids and VERY Loyal


----------



## Growler67

A couple more recent shots of Abby.


----------



## SenorJefe

my clydesdale/thoroughbred mare


----------



## nky1129

*Posing for X-mas*

Otto posing for my girlfriend's X-mas card. Only took a half a bag of carrots to get a good shot.


----------



## Doorman

[/URL][/IMG]

I noticed this thread and figured I'd share a recent snapshot of my boy, Farmer. He's a 4 year old American Bulldog and is one of my best buddies.


----------



## shakermach

Some good looking pets!! I was going to post some of my Dobe but can't load any attachments...guess maybe I don't have enough posts?


----------



## js

shakermach said:


> Some good looking pets!! I was going to post some of my Dobe but can't load any attachments...guess maybe I don't have enough posts?


The attachment upload feature is limited to supporting members, due to server space. You can always setup a 3rd party account and just link to the image in your thread or post.


----------



## shakermach

Cool deal, i will try that. Thanks


----------



## MMMike

Here's Comet, he can be a real dick sometimes.


----------



## falchunt

There are some really great pets in here! I figured I would join the fun and show you all my beautiful k9 family...

This is Bo, He was just under a year old in this picture, He was a Pit. We had to put him down earlier this year due to a degenerative spinal condition. He was the best dog I have ever had.









This is Cash, He is 6 months old or so here, he is a Blue Pit, and He is a blast. He is about 9 months as of July, and is still growing quite a bit.









And this is our newest member of the family. This is Moxy. She is a blue fawn, and she is going to be a brute of a dog. Her daddy was only about 30" tall, but weighed in at over 185 lbs!


----------



## bunk

Here are my little terds... brother and sister. Shes the darker one on the left.

Pics from when we got them... 6 weeks old









Here are my two grown up a little more now. Just a little over a year old.


----------



## Rupert

These are my Cattle Dogs, Joey and Bear (Bear is the little one, we ended up giving him to a friend with a goat ranch, so we're down to just Joey now, she is great, super smart and all sorts of friendly)


----------



## Sonny Boy

*Snow....*

Those guys sure look like they are enjoying the snow. Siberian Huskies?


----------



## bunk

Sonny Boy said:


> Those guys sure like like they are enjoying the snow. Siberian Huskies?


They absolutely love the snow... they are actually wolf hybrids, but they do have a touch of Siberian in them though. Cryus is about 95lbs and Mya is around 80. They are awesome dogs, i love em to death. My favorite part is that they are VERY protective over us and the house. It makes me feel better knowing they are home with my wife during the day.

happy faces! :mrgreen:


----------



## chris441

Here is my beast. She is a tough one at 7lbs


----------



## jc27310

*My dog Teddy...*

great looking pets! you all have inspired me to share...

Here is Teddy, he is 6 years old. We rescued him from the county pound. He is a shepherd mix and when people ask what kind he is, we say "brown".


----------



## jc27310

chrisbradley441 said:


> Here is my beast. She is a tough one at 7lbs


that is awesome!


----------



## bigrobwoot

Here is my pitbull mix, Kool Aid.










I think she likes my bed more than I do










Here is Kool Aid with my pug that I found as a stray. They make quite the odd couple. My roommate's dog is in there too.










She's an ugly little thing, but she's a sweetheart. She is growing on me. She loves to play with the big dogs haha


----------



## knoxrocks222

chris441 said:


> Here is my beast. She is a tough one at 7lbs


she needs a chrome 9inch 44 mag.


----------



## dosborn

This is our Dobie, Bocephus. He is 8 months old and weighs 75 lbs. He loves the camera.


----------



## kingnova

Them are some goofy looking faces that Doberman makes.


----------



## ng00

my 2 monsters. yellow lab/hound mutts....true siblings from the same litter. love 'em. the girl, bigger and lighter in color is Marley and the male, a little more squat and darker is Finn.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

After a long dog-less spell I found one that I actually wanted really bad. This is Aggie. She is a German Shepperd/Boxer mix. he was just at five and a half weeks when these were taken. he's all the way to seven now.










Her look in this one cracked me up









The leaf didn't stand a chance. It did come in uninvited though. She as just protecting the family:smt083 She carries that stuffed orange fish everywhere. Maybe she was protecting it!


----------



## Todd

Here's our Golden Retriever, Oakley. Just about to turn 4 months old.


----------



## snowman46919

Here are a few of the pit's I used to have, the female was my wifes and the runt of the litter is the dark brindle and the other of course was mine. Unfortunately one was hit by a car and the other stolen shortly after these pictures were taken.


----------



## sickevan

*Sid Viscious THE ORIGINAL FIGHTING BREED*


----------



## P97

Left to Right: Half Mountain Cur and Half Mountain Fiest, Australian Sheep Dog, Lab Mix.


----------



## Bgreg

A few pics of the queen of the house..


----------



## oak1971

Max my attack Corgi. :anim_lol:


----------



## Gunners_Mate

seems like guns and dogs go hand in hand, lol. both seem to be our best friends.

this is my Akita, Justice.










this him and his grandfather










this was a friends jack russel. my dog loved to chase him around till he was too tired to move. that jack was FAST. everyonce in awhile he'd get caught though, and thrown around like a rag doll. he always came back for more though, fearless little git










My cat KC. I've had him since I was a little tyke, and he's been having some age induced medical problems. I'm not sure if I'll see him again by the time this deployment is over, :'(


----------



## snowman46919

The dog I want to get if my wife ever lets me own another dog. Irish wolfhound they are supposed to be excellent with kids and other animals.


----------



## melloyello

My american bulldog.
GOOBERS 028 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## dodgerider

> The dog I want to get if my wife ever lets me own another dog. Irish wolfhound they are supposed to be excellent with kids and other animals.


Our Irish wolfhound just passed away they are like any other very large breed of dog big baby's to their family haha :mrgreen:. However when the SHTF whoever they are pissed at are SCREWED they are bread to hunt wolfs so they are very fast and pull like an Ox if you don't train them right. The breeder we got ours from said the mother of the pups kills any animal that get anywhere near the puppy's. Said the mother killed a wolf, few coyote's and two deer one larger than the dog.


----------



## snowman46919

dodgerider said:


> Our Irish wolfhound just passed away they are like any other very large breed of dog big baby's to their family haha :mrgreen:. However when the SHTF whoever they are pissed at are SCREWED they are bread to hunt wolfs so they are very fast and pull like an Ox if you don't train them right. The breeder we got ours from said the mother of the pups kills any animal that get anywhere near the puppy's. Said the mother killed a wolf, few coyote's and two deer one larger than the dog.


Sorry to hear that.. that was my only negative on the list about that breed is their extremely short lifespan.


----------



## Davejb

This is Rommel, my 9 yr old Dachshund, yeah he's a small guy, but very protective of his turf, and he doesn't have one of those yippy small dog barks, like many Dachsies he sounds much larger than he is, the neighbors thought he was much bigger before they saw him :mrgreen:


----------



## Triple7

These are my boys.









Oliver








Sam and Cisco








Woody








Carter and Cisco


----------



## OldMechanic

These are our three goofballs, all rescued. The one in the back was purchased from a personal rescuee, the Rott was found wandering, starving and emaciated and the little one was in the neighbors yard starving and without cover. We're verry happy to have them in our home!










Oh, and we have three cats we rescued too, the grey kittie was left behind at a local business when his mom moved the rest of the family, the black one lived on a farm eating mice and birds, and the fat one was given to us by a friend who had too many cats already....they don't really enjoy the dogs so much.


----------



## SeanM

This is my boy Cash. I picked him up from the pound when he was about 3 months. He is just over 3 now and my demo dog for my training classes.


----------



## LePetomane

The first is a picture of our Bouvier, Noche'. The second is our DobemanPinscher, Merlin, playing with our daughter's dog.


----------



## ShkyGzr

Here's our girl, Becka, at play and at rest.



















And sometimes, who knows?










She's a little older now and a lot grayer.


----------



## Steelworker

*My Zazu*

So. My wife and I suffered the loss of our daughter's ( and our) dog while she was away from home. Our pretty female's name was Houston (I forget why). The empty nest had a need so wifey & I went to a shelter which had advertised a Ridgeback that was Oh! so very handsome. And he was. But I thought that while we were there we should be en joy all of these critters that needed a leg up. We came to a cage where sat a little pooch that was so much in tune with us/me. She belly walked over to greet us/me and I we fell in love. It's been ten years now and I have to say that if you are looking for a friend and should chance upon a lab & pitt mix, grab her and don't let her go.

I'll tell you why. The first day we left her alone in the house she chewed on a rug. I scolded her & it didn't happen again. The second day she pissed on the floor. I scolded her & it didn't happen again. We,were playing once and she bit me. I scolded her & it didn't happen again. We live on a busy street so we took the time to teach her our perimeter and in ten years she's broken it once. She learned from that without an harsh scolding. I guess what i'm trying to convey is that there are many shelter dawgs out there worthy of hearth and home. Mine is perfect.


----------



## wnppmy

My Dwarf Octopus, loves Hermit Crabs his staple diet.

14Gallon Salwater Biocube Aquarium

Salt Water My Pygmy Octopus Nano Cube Eating Hermit Crab On His Diet Nocturnal - YouTube

Link doesnt show check him out at wnppmy octopus YouTube

But my all time experience was Jellyfish, awesome to view these in your living room!

View these beauties wnppmy Jellyfish First Days YouTube !


----------



## Makarovii

The three stooges after we adopted them from the local SPCA back in 2005, Bella, Buddy and Boots.



The three stooges recently, Buddy, Bella and Boots.



Boots high on catnip! :smt033


----------



## Richard58

My pets


----------



## tony pasley

my little pets


----------



## Belt Fed

DeeDee chewin on a deer leg


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Belt Fed

Just me and my bud hangin out in the shop.


----------



## Goldwing

This is my boy Rip. He is Aussie, Border Collie and Heeler. He is almost four months old.
He is as smart as they come.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

The Moose.

how he started;










How he has ended up;


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Gracie. My door gunner.


----------



## rickclark28

Bowie my constant companion and early warning system.


----------



## Goldwing

rickclark28 said:


> Bowie my constant companion and early warning system.
> View attachment 21983


Bowie looks like he is ready to go!😁My pup Rip is almost four months old.
Aussie, Border Collie, and Heeler.
Smart pup but always seeking trouble.


----------



## Jester560

My buddy Jester.


----------



## rickclark28

I forgot to mention my daughter's dog Murdok! He is my walking companion and listens well to commands. He is great on walks and very good in the woods. This dog is great in the outdoors. Compared to my dachshund's that are stubborn and track any scent at will he is a dream. Love this dog...


----------



## MP Gunther




----------



## Javbike

Here’s my special friend


----------



## Brian48

Best darn early warning system a man can ask for.


----------



## MPDC69

Scooter, gone but remembered with love.


----------



## Tangof

Storm hasn't lost a bird yet.


----------



## Bookemdano

My clown, Harley Petmemore. He's a reincarnated Doberman that came back as a 
Deer Head Chihuahua. He's very Patriotic like his ole man.
Dano


----------



## drycreek

My One Eyed Jack……..Jack Russell Terrorist that is !


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Got the ”pack” to line up.


----------



## drycreek

And our visitor that made our home his about two years ago.


----------



## drycreek

Then there are the cats that came to visit and stayed…..


----------



## Goldwing

Cooper is an Aussie mix.
Best dog ever.
Chick magnet even with an old guy on the leash.😃


----------



## Lewguitar

My two Aussies. Cody and Molly. I've had seven. Molly is my seventh. I was holding a Milk Bone for each of them. Had to bribe them to get this shot.


----------

